# any one know who did the tune 1996/97... "In the Jungle...the quiet jungle"



## briancbyrne (12 Aug 2008)

any one know who did the tune 1996/97... "In the Jungle...the quiet jungle....the lion sleeps tonight".....

thanks folks


----------



## BOXtheFOX (12 Aug 2008)

www.stinalisa.com/*Lion*.html - 22k


----------



## tester1 (12 Aug 2008)

'The Tokens' as far as I can remember....I think originally a 1981 hit?


----------



## sparkeee (12 Aug 2008)

tight fit


----------



## irishlinks (12 Aug 2008)

sparkeee said:


> tight fit



Sparkeee has the right answer.
I hated that song.


----------



## seantheman (12 Aug 2008)

wasn't there an irish connection to the lead singer baltimora, which translates as' big balls'


----------



## Caveat (13 Aug 2008)

_Tight Fit_ were the early 80s culprits and I'm sure it's been done again since but it was originally a 60s hit, which itself was based on a 1930s African song.


----------



## DrMoriarty (13 Aug 2008)

Mbube.


----------



## MandaC (13 Aug 2008)

seantheman said:


> wasn't there an irish connection to the lead singer baltimora, which translates as' big balls'



Baltimora was nothing to do with Tight Fit.  I think the guys just looked similar.  Tight Fit were dreadful.  They had an even worse song called "Fantasy Island" . One of them was or is married to Pete Waterman, from what I recall.

Baltimora was a project fronted by Jimmy McShane from Londonderry.  There was only one hit "Tarzan Boy", which was a hit in 1985.  One hit wonder and Jimmy McShane died of Aids in 1995, I think.


----------



## Hoagy (14 Aug 2008)

I remember hearing a story about a local radio quiz in Liverpool where a female contestant was asked to name the group after they played a clip of that song.
She asked for a clue and the presenter said  "Think of your husband's underpants" 
So she said "The Dooleys.."


----------



## FredBloggs (14 Aug 2008)

reminds me of the woman who rang up the request show and asked for "I've got you" by the Dooleys.


By the way the Op asked for the 1996/97 version of "in the Jungle" which is about 15 years too late for Tight Fit.   Can't say I know the version myself but if you click on some of the links in the above posts you'll find NSYNC did the later version


----------



## seantheman (15 Aug 2008)

tarzan boy, in the jungle. no wonder i'm confused!


----------

